# Allez Sport vs Allez Elite



## Beer (Sep 4, 2005)

I've been doing road riding and some light trails on a comfort bike. I did a 50 mile trip a few days ago and that settled it...time for a road bike.

Since I posted, I learned that the 105 components are a step up from the Tiagra components. Is it worth the price difference to go with the 105's?

Allez Sport ($800)
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano Tiagra, STI 
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano Tiagra, 31.8mm clamp 
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano 105, long cage (triple) 
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano Tiagra, STI, flight deck compatible 
CASSETTE Shimano Tiagra, 9-speed, 12x25t 
RIMS Alex AT-400, 700c, double wall alloy, machined sidewalls 
FRONT HUB Specialized, 28 hole, forged alloy, double seals, alloy QR 
REAR HUB Specialized, 32 hole, forged alloy, cassette, double seals, alloy QR 
SPOKES Specialized, 2.0mm (14g) stainless, black, brass nipples, L281/R281mm front, L292/R29omm rear 

Allez Elite ($1100)
BRAKE LEVERS Shimano 105, STI 
FRONT DERAILLEUR Shimano 105, 31.8mm clamp, bottom pull 
REAR DERAILLEUR Shimano 105, short cage (double) 
SHIFT LEVERS Shimano 105, STI, flight deck compatible 
CASSETTE Shimano 105, 9-speed, 12x25t 
RIMS Alex ALX-295, 700c, alloy double wall, machined sidewalls 
FRONT HUB Alex ALX-295, 20 hole, sealed bearing, black, alloy QR 
REAR HUB Alex ALX-295, 24 hole, cassette, sealed bearing, black, alloy QR 
SPOKES Alex 2.0mm (14g), super aero stainless, black alloy nipples


----------



## Powder Hound (Aug 11, 2005)

You should ride both frames. The only thing you didn't highlight in comparisons is the frame difference. The Sport has a fairly traditional (in appearance) aluminum frame, while the Elite frame is a trickle-down design from the S-Works Columbus frame a year or two back. They also have different forks, but I'm not certain the differences would be too noticeable.

I compared the two bikes ('05) models when shopping this summer and really liked the feeling I got on the Elite--*to me* it felt a bit more responsive when stomping the pedals.


----------



## kdogg78 (Aug 26, 2005)

*go for the Elite!*

I bought the Elite 3 weeks ago and its fully worth the 300 bucks to get the better components now. The wheels are much better than on the Sport. 

K


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

get the elite, you won't have to upgrade as much in the future, its a great looking bike and rides very nice. 

The difference is big, you get full Shimano 105's and a bit of carbon all over, (forks/seatpost).

Face it once you start roadbiking you get 'gear-lust' in one form or another, you still need to get pedals and shoes (if you're that serious) plus the kits and what not, don't have buyer's regret in a months time man, it's a big upgrade (psychologically even) for 300$

Btw; you picked a great time to buy.


----------



## BILLREDD (Sep 8, 2005)

What kind of drop bars does each have? I know the Elite has some sort of Zertz-type cushioned bar, and man, that really seems to help on longer rides...


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

I actually bought an Elite yesterday. I tried the sport and the elite. The elite did feel more responsive to me, but, its my first road bike, so what do I know? OneGear was on target with the bang for the buck. Only 200 extra for my elite and I walk away with a 105 setup, better wheelset, lighter frame, and better crank. I know this bike will serve me well for years to come no matter what situation I put it in. With the sport, I thought I might be upgrading (spending more than a couple hundred bucks) in 2-3 years.

Just my newbie thoughts, go with what works and feels best for your biking and financial needs.


----------

